# BEMBELRITTER



## bumbes (11. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

wir sind eine kleine neue Gilde auf Vek´lor und suchen noch Mitglieder.
Priorität hat bei uns der Spielspass und nicht das "Kampfquesten".
Unsere Mitglieder sind alle 18+ und bevorzugen das gemütliche questen, Gruppen für Instanzen oder Hilfe bei low-chars sind selbstverständlich.
Einfach Ingame antellen oder http://wow.storyteller-web.com/forum/index.php und kurz bewerben.
Gilde ist perfekt für Gelegenheitsspieler.


----------



## Hain (11. Oktober 2006)

Bleibt noch zu ergänzen, dass 60er sich derzeit wahrscheinlich ein wenig verloren fühlen würden bei uns. Die meisten unserer Leute haben vor einigen Monaten angefangen und deshalb reicht unsere Range derzeit von 8-50.
Die meisten Leute kennen sich persönlich und deshalb geht es bei uns auch nicht wirklich Anonym zu. Für manche eher ein Grund, nicht einzutreten, ich persönlich bewerte diesen Umstand als Vorteil. Daraus resultierend herrscht ein gutes Klima und Hilfe (Quest / Hordeprobleme / Rezepte / Mats / Verzauberungen) bekommt man fast immer schnell und unbürokratisch.
Wir sind etwa 18 aktive Mitglieder und der Altersdurchschnitt liegt bei Ende 20 - Anfang 30


----------

